# Omega drivers??



## jer6663 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok I just found this tool,  so far It sounds awesome, I was looking for a program to monitor my 9800pro temps.  But I was wondering will this program work with Omega drivers and rad linker???

Thx ahead of time.


----------



## vlado79 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Omega and RadLinker*



			
				jer6663 said:
			
		

> Ok I just found this tool,  so far It sounds awesome, I was looking for a program to monitor my 9800pro temps.  But I was wondering will this program work with Omega drivers and rad linker???
> 
> Thx ahead of time.



Sorry I havent right equipment to test it.
But I have newer version of RadLinker,more tweks are built in.
If you want I`l mail it to you.Or go to Omegadrivers.net and maybe you can find even newer version.

Try to play a bit with profiles.It is possible to make profile for every program (create RadLink).
So you can tune it to raise clock only when you start games.
It can keep it cooler while you are in 2D mods.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2005)

yup it will work fine .. however, if you experience any problems let me know and i'll try to get them fixed


----------



## jer6663 (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet


----------

